# When did you start wearing maternity jeans? And others...



## fancyshmancy

Of course, since I am pregnant, all I want to buy is clothes. I am really wanting jeans, but don't know if it will be a waste of money. I am going to try and wear my denim for as long as possible, by doing whatever possible to keep them from falling down (since they won't be buckled), but don't know when I may not fit in them anymore. I also don't know if I will even be able to fit into my jeans when this pregnancy is over so I am torn, but thinking I should just wait until the baby is born to consider buying new pants. This is where I am hoping for some wonderful advice from you ladies :flower: ...

When did you first start wearing maternity jeans? Can any of you that are farther along still wear your old denim? For those of you with kids already, were you able to wear your pre-pregnancy pants shortly after giving birth? Is there anything that will allow me to wear my old jeans without purchasing maternity pants? 

I don't really get "dressed" that often, and mostly lounge in pajamas (poor husband), but do like to look nice when I do go out. 

Thanks ahead of time! :hugs:


----------



## tommyg

I moved into maternity gear about the 18 week stage, and wish I had done it sooner I feel much better in clothes that fit than stuff that I'm either poured into or had left open held up with a belt.


----------



## RosyGray

I'm almost at 22 weeks now and I still wear all my old clothes - including jeans. I have been trying to save money and avoiding going out to buy myself clothes but I really, really wish I had invested in at least one pair when I was uncomfortable in my denim at 8 weeks. 

I can definitely still fit in my jeans, but I have destroyed two pairs already. One pair ripped right down my inner thighs and the button on the other pair popped right off my pants one day when I was just standing there! I guess all the pent up pressure behind the button eventually got the better of it and it went flying across the room. :haha:

None of my dress pants fit now. I'm thinking at this point of buying just a belly band so I don't have to replace ALL of my pants. Also, I know that many girls simply take a hair band elastic, loop it around the hole and stretch that over the button for some extra space. I'm just paranoid about showing off my panties if my shirt should rise up. 

This might help:
https://www.ehow.com/how_2101038_wear-prepregnancy-clothes-longer.html 

Good luck!


----------



## mislaww

Til maybe 20 weeks? Although I had switched to a different kind of stretchy jeans as my others just weren't comfy enough.

I can't recommend maternity clothes enough. SO comfortable. I should have gotten them sooner. And I might never go back to regular clothes!


----------



## storm4mozza

*Well i got a bump very early into my pregnancy so i was wearing maternity jeans from about 8 weeks. I have brought 2 pairs only and they (including wearing my joggers at times) have lasted, i think its definatley worth getting especially in this cold weather x*


----------



## Newky

I got a pair of maternity linen trousers at 16 week as I was going on a long train journey and didn't want to be uncomfortable, and then got a couple of pairs of jeans about 18 weeks. There is no way I would fit in normal jeans now :haha: I haven't put on excessive weight, (15lbs so far) just on the bump really, but my hips have widened so I wouldn't be able to get pre-preg jeans over my hips. 
I would certainly recommend getting correctly fitting maternity jeans rather than trying to force yourself in pre-preg or leaving them open, you will feel sooo much more comfortable and better about yourself, and you needn't spend a fortune. x


----------



## Pixxie

I could get into my low rise skinny jeans until about 30 weeks! They were held closed with a bobble mind but I still managed it :haha: They were extremely uncomfortable to wear at that point though, I started wearing my maternity jeans on a regular basis from about 24 weeks. 

BTW I got 3 pairs off e-bay for £10 :winkwink: xxx


----------



## MrsPoodle

I needed jeans for a couple of weeks, the bobble thing wasn't working for me. Just got some maternity jeans this weekend and they're bliss!! Got them from Peacocks, only £12.


----------



## noileena

I went into maternity jeans at 16 weeks - we were going on holiday and I didn't want to sit on a plane with normal jeans digging in - and god was I thankful on the journey back at 18 weeks - I had popped massively so they were needed! I can't now fit into any pre-pg bottoms, although some tops are ok if they're longer.

I got my jeans from funmum when they had a sale on when I was 7 weeks - I figured if they fit my legs and butt then, they'd be fine for pg, and they're brilliant - the most comfortable things I've ever worn - I doubt I'll go back after pg!


----------



## Lizzeh

I just bought a pair of maternity jeans, and they're soooo comfy!


----------



## thislife164

I just got a pair from Old navy and I'm only 7 weeks. The bloating was killing me so I just broke down and had to get some. I was so uncomfortable in my regular jeans.


----------



## Green Lady

I needed to buy some new jeans anyway a couple weeks back so I decided to go up a size to give myself some growing room. Worked great at first but they're already getting snug, especially as I've had to stuff the thermals on underneath them lately! And my old jeans are painfully tight to button. I've got a feeling I'll be combing the January sales for some maternity trousers. :haha:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Got maternity work trousers at about 15 weeks, soo comfy :) cant find maternity jeans that fit and are long enough :( so im living in leggings and my work trousers :thumbup: oh and ordered some mat yoga trousers :thumbup: so have only really moved in mat clothes in the last two weeks or so x


----------



## violetsky

I actually put it off as long as possible! I stuck to loose jogging pants (sitting them below the bump) with long Tshirts (not maternity ones, just long enough to cover the excess tummy) and any of my baggier jeans that still fit over my expanding bottom, even if it meant they wouldn't button up.

I only stumped up for some actual maternity jeans at 29 weeks! I just got some cheapy ones from Asda for £12.50. They look nice enough to dress up fairly smart, but also comfy.


----------



## lb

I started wearing maternity jeans at 20 weeks. But that was only because it's always hot here, so i was wearing the same stretchy shorts and skirts i'd been wearing all year. I got some nice black maternity slacks for work around 18 weeks from Target and they are a DREAM. I grew out of the Target brand under-bump jeans within 2 weeks. So I definitely prefer the over-bump jeans with the large panels.


----------



## FierceAngel

This time round from about 10th weeks xx


----------



## Peelprincess

I got some maternity jeggings (proper denim material) from H&M for £14.99 and they are FAB! Started wearing them at 28wks. Managed to get away with non pregnancy jeggings and leggings up until then (dont know how!!)


----------



## JaniceT

I got mine around week 15. They are so comfortable and will be wearing until full term and after delivery :)


----------



## onesweetgirl

I had been squeezing into the last pair of jeans that fit me (unzipped with long tops) up until about 2 weeks ago, and been wearing LOTS of yoga pants. Then I ordered some belly bands and have been wearing almost all my old jeans (minus the skinny's) with them for the last 2 weeks. I find them super comfy :)

https://www.amazon.com/Baby-Be-Mine-Maternity-Belly/dp/B000OSAH8I/ref=pd_sim_a_2


----------



## DragoPanda

i am just over 14 weeks and i started wearing it recently, i have 3 prs of tights and one corduroy pants (which was super cheap) ... might get a pr of jeans this weekend. It is SO comfortable and it feels nice around my stomach. ^^


----------



## 2011mummy

With my first pregnancy I didn't buy any - Somehow I was still wearing my normal jeans the week before my daughter was born, and then relied on my leggings for the last few days.

This time I started wearing maternity jeans from around 15 weeks. I've bought 3 pairs of jeans, and a pair of maternity linens for at work. Honestly, it's the best money I've ever spent, and I really wish I'd bought some during my first pregnancy.


----------



## fancyshmancy

Thanks for all of the wonderful responses! I will definitely look into getting a belly band, and was kind of hesitant toward maternity jeans until hearing they were super comfortable. My jeans are really getting snug, and can't wait for school break so I can live in my pj's!


----------



## bumpy_j

i'm nearly 32 weeks and i still dont have any - i have one pair of loose fitting skinny jeans 2 sizes bigger than my normal size but they settle right below my bump and aren't uncomfortable at all since they fall down without a belt -although i do get slight imprints on my thighs when i take them off - anyone know if this is dangerous? only wear them for work once a week really...


----------

